# Pioneer DEX-P99RS w/ ??? for extra din space?



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

I am thinking about picking up a Pioneer DEX-P99RS for my Camry. The only problem I have for me is really a cosmetic one. The Camry kits have double-din opening which would leave me with an open pocket which I dont really like. There are a few options I see and the route I want to go:

1) Mount the single-din with the pocket and leave it alone
2) Mold the kit with a single din just in the middle which is clean but leaves to much open space IMO
3) Find something else to occupy the extra din opening (leaning towards this direction)

So I was thinking about getting the McIntosh MPM4000 meter, Denon DSV-1 meter, maybe an indash changer, or display of some sort? I saw a post with Pioneer/ODR din display from Japan that looks like it might work but cant find the post anymore, anybody know??? The hardest thing is trying to match DEX-P99RS acrylic or at least compliment it.

Can any body help or provide any solutions...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

sub'd.

I'm in this same boat. Right now I'm just using the pocket but would like to have something to go under it. pionkej (John) here has some pictures of his denon volt meter mod where it's now black to match his denon deck. I snagged a video of it.
April 16 2011 GTG :: 175ec304.mp4 video by bikinpunk - Photobucket

And here's a picture I took:











My only issue with doing this (or the mcintosh) is this: is it worth $400 (going rate on ebay for one of these) to have something that fills up the space? Furthermore, you'd have to paint it some kind of acrylic/glossy black to make it match the p99 right. Is the pocket that much of an eyesore? IMO, I'd rather just stick with the pocket and use it to store my sunglasses in than spend $400 to fill it up. But, I do understand your dilemma.
I certainly don't like #2 with the deck in the middle of the dash space. When I see that kind of install it never looks right because people just threw a piece of ABS plastic on there and cut out a rectangle to fit the deck. If you were to mold it and match the dash color it might work, but still I think it would bother me. 


$.02


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

whoops... make that $500 for the denon piece:
Rare 100% NIB Denon DSV-1 Z1 Volume Level Meter Copper | eBay

Ummm... I'd certainly just keep a bare pocket than shell out $500 for that. Of course, that's just me. It did look really cool in John's car but he also went through a good bit of work to get the two decks to match.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

I agree with bikinpunk. I guess if money isn't an issue, I'd do the same Denon setup as above.


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

^I had the pieces OEM paint matched for $35.



















It'll take a couple days...this give you an option to not have to keep the ugly pocket or have to put another piece in.

In my instance, I'm a week or so away from putting a Bit One DRC right below the deck. Go figure, I'll have to tear up the panel...


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

Those meters look nice! Here's mine...nothing matches though. Sorry about them being sideways, not sure why my phone did that.
















Sent from my X10i using Tapatalk


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

How about this one Interfire Audio IF-4VU VU Gage Display Indi-Glow NEW | eBay. Not quite as high end as the other units but may work for aesthetics. At that price point, you could buy 2 and frankinstein them to make a custom 4 channel meter.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Lexon painted black from the rear is very close to the p99's finish.

I'm in the process of trying to fab up something now. Can't get the form quite right, but the look matches.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

A Pioneer DVD HU will be good, or a XDV-P6....


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

I agree that $400 is not worth taking up the space hence the thread for some ideas 

I was thinking about the XDV but pricey as well...hoping somebody knows what I am referring to about the pioneer/odr display peice


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Backlit Pioneer logo? Or some logo or graphic of sorts?

Chuck


----------



## bafukie (Nov 23, 2007)

i would go for option 3. Buy a dvd player, or some gauge thingy that doesnt cost as much as a denon/mac voltmeter


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Yes, $400-$500 for some analog meters? K.M.A!!! N.W.I.H!!!

1) The coolest and most custom option that follows the OEM arrangement would be to tear the deck apart and mount the display and transport slot separately....this would take Balls, Creativeness, and Skill....well....I think you have the last two?...the first however? Would take some BIG ones to tear apart a $1300 deck.









2) The second cool custom option would be to make an iPod holder/cradle/dock above the deck. Would have to be pretty creative to make it fit and look nice. Not sure if you run a Classic or Touch but would be cool if you had room to do a flush pop out mount horizontally with a Touch...sort of like this:









Could use a templet kit: http://www.mobilesolutions-usa.com/smartparts/itemplates.htm
iPhone/iPod/iPad kits









But you don't have a lot of space so a flush mount might be out of the question. Maybe a dock that sticks out away from the dash a bit? I think the top of the iPod would be over the vents?

Here are some other options and ideas:

DUAL ipod dash dock:
http://www.itechnews.net/2009/11/18/dual-xml8110-in-dash-iphoneipod-dock/









Hidden iPod dash dock:
http://www.briandorey.com/post/iPod-dock-in-dashboard-for-Landrover-Defender.aspx









Boss Audio


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks for the pictures and opinions Walt...do you have a direct link for the last "electable" iPod dock?


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Man this thread was much needed been looking for some answers to this as well. I am leaning in the direction of adding a DVD player and it would look like this...


































BUT I think it matches and doesnt match at the same time...


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

There is a Mac unit on Ebay right now for less than $150. http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=180689889832

Sent from my X10i using Tapatalk


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

It might just be me, but it looks tacky and old school having 2 decks on top of eachother.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Angrywhopper said:


> It might just be me, but it looks tacky and old school having 2 decks on top of eachother.


I agree..and I'm old school. The modern dual DIN hotness is what AUDI is doing....NAV unit with in-dash iPod integration! 








And let me say...the new 2012 A6 and A7 are sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




azngotskills said:


> Thanks for the pictures and opinions Walt...do you have a direct link for the last "electable" iPod dock?


This unit was modded from an old cassette deck. Check it out!
Simply Brilliant: iPod dock in car cassette deck | DVICE

If I were a businessman and had funds I would market single and double DIN kits like the AUDI setup.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

If you can find one of these CDX-PD6 indash changer. The Honda indash changer oem pn 08a06-3e1-300 is this same unit. Don't know if they kept the Pioneer iPbus connector for Honda. 















.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks man, the CDX-PD6 actually came up on my search. Finding one is tough but I think that the XDV-P6 matches the P99RS better but equally hard to find for a good price LOL.

Any body know about the Pioneer ODR/Japan din-sized display piece?


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

If anybody was curious, I was referring to the AMX-P01 (Japan) / AMX-P90RS but more than needed especially for the price  So nevermind lol

AXM-P90RS Reference Series Audio Master Unit - Pioneer Car Stereo - Digital Media Receiver









carrozzeria | ???????/????? ????? AXM-P01


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

^^That is an OEM integration piece used to control the ODR processor. It would not do too much good in your application, and as you said it's darn expensive for what it is. It is a sweet looking piece installed though. I've seen a few installed. It will control the new processor that came out last year. 

Quite honestly though, I can't see the point of spending a few grand on those pieces, and be stuck with using the stock cd deck! Kind of defeats the purpose of "SQ" IMHO. 

Cheers

Ps-hope this answers your pm as well


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks for your input man....anything in Japan that may work instead though?


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

nirschl said:


> ^^That is an OEM integration piece used to control the ODR processor. It would not do too much good in your application, and as you said it's darn expensive for what it is. It is a sweet looking piece installed though. I've seen a few installed. It will control the new processor that came out last year.
> 
> Quite honestly though, I can't see the point of spending a few grand on those pieces, and be stuck with using the stock cd deck! Kind of defeats the purpose of "SQ" IMHO.
> 
> ...


It can control DEQ as well, you have the option to select... But no radio is the setback..... Price for this are almost the same as DEX-P99.....



azngotskills said:


> Thanks for your input man....anything in Japan that may work instead though?


A DVD HU or DVD changer will be the best option for you.... As DEX-P99 covered almost all formats except DVD.... 
But the XDV-P6 is like dinosaur and will come in once a while in Ebay(now got 2).....


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

I am probably going the route of custom iPod dock or plexi/logo finish....other options just dont seem worth it in both price or functionality

Please feel free to add additional input though for me and others


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

azngotskills said:


> If anybody was curious, I was referring to the AMX-P01 (Japan) / AMX-P90RS but more than needed especially for the price  So nevermind lol
> 
> AXM-P90RS Reference Series Audio Master Unit - Pioneer Car Stereo - Digital Media Receiver
> 
> ...


For the price of that unit......I would find a a color LCD Half DIN size and get a programmer/engineer to wite something cool for it....make it a unique and functional display.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

well, if the xdv piece I got in the ebay auction last night turns out legit, then I'll be selling it here. no idea on price yet, though, because I haven't researched going rates. but, that's just an option...


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> well, if the xdv piece I got in the ebay auction last night turns out legit, then I'll be selling it here. no idea on price yet, though, because I haven't researched going rates. but, that's just an option...


Like I said before, just let me know when you are ready


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> well, if the xdv piece I got in the ebay auction last night turns out legit, then I'll be selling it here. no idea on price yet, though, because I haven't researched going rates. but, that's just an option...


You lucky I was sleeping cuz that would have been mine


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

apparently a lot of people were 'sleeping' on it. 

I just hope it was legit.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

WLDock said:


> For the price of that unit......I would find a a color LCD Half DIN size and get a programmer/engineer to wite something cool for it....make it a unique and functional display.


I don't see a price...I take it, it's not cheap?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I did the yen conversion...$1600? I'll pass


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

BigRed said:


> I did the yen conversion...$1600? I'll pass


Man, all of the units for Japan, Europe over the years have been MUCH more than the US versions.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

WLDock said:


> Man, all of the units for Japan, Europe over the years have been MUCH more than the US versions.


Right, but you'll never see this piece in the US. The fact that the dollar is weak right now does not help 

BigRed, It can be had for cheaper, but still costly. 

This unit will control the current ODR processor and the past DEQ-P0I/II and P90 models. 

I considered it in the past to pair with a navi unit.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

nirschl said:


> Right, but you'll never see this piece in the US. The fact that the dollar is weak right now does not help


Right, we've know that for decades that Pioneer will never bring their top stuff over here again. ODR was the last of that for us cheap Americans. Nevertheless, one could get a unit into the states....just have to contact friends over the pond....the same thing Scott B. did to get the new deck over here for sale to members last year.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

azngotskills said:


> Like I said before, just let me know when you are ready


Got it in and it's in great shape. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-fs-pioneer-xdv-p6-6-disc-dvd-cd-changer.html

I pm'd you as well. If you feel like I'm whoring msyelf out (I am) let me know and I'll delete this post. I'm a mod like that. lol!


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

LOL no worries and PM sent as well


----------



## boogeyman (Jul 1, 2008)

I have a cdx-pd6 minus the trim ring Id be willing to sale.


----------

